# 14  2012.

## vladd

14  2012.  17:48.
    - (  10/61;   ;  ).
Ƴ,    ,  . 
   : 
 ,           (  ,   ). 
      ,          (      ,    ,     ).
     (,    ),            . 
 ,   ,    ,   .

----------

